# Libnodave für AllenBradley



## Snoopy123123 (4 Juni 2009)

Gibt es etwas vergleichbares wie Libnodave für die Allen Bradley PLC Reihe ?


----------



## Human (4 Juni 2009)

Schau mal da, da ist schon ziemlich viel aufgelistet: http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24927


----------

